# My 1000kg total at BPC British this weekend



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi guys and girls,

I finally hit my 1000kg three lift total I've been training for!

Video here -






consisting of 410kg squat (my first comp squat over 900lbs) a 260kg bench and 330kg deadlift. I weighed in at 102.8kg.

Enjoy!

Anyone wanting to know how I trained for it etc then read my journal in journals section :thumb:

Martin


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats Martin you beast.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well done mate an amazing achievement.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Holy shit son!

Amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Great result Martin :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Well done mate  impressive esp squats that's some monster weight right there  reps


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

dude, you could get more on the deadlift. that was a fantastic, quick and powerful lift. looks like you could hit more on the bench too!

nice one bro, well done


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just watched the video and the weights looked like they went up easy.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

wowweeeeeeeeee BEAST!!!


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Excellent work mate - you made it look easy 

Interesting to look at form actually, especially in relation to feet and hands positioning on deads....


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

You weren't playing games with the dead lift were ya!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Quality mate! reps :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice one  1000kg total is BIG


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

1000kg! thats mental!


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

nice one, well done on result you strong mother fcuker:thumb:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Absolutely amazing mate, huge well done! Made them all look easy!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Bloody well done 1000kg at 102.8 thats a freaking Wilks value of 602.1!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

well in fella, congratulations


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Fcuking smashed it mate!

Did you feel you could of lifted more, as said before, the dead looked like it went up ok.......in fact, they all went up pretty smoothly!!! 

:beer:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

which lift made you want to pass out the most? lol

and didnt they use shiny weights? 

congrats btw, amazing feat


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

congrats made all of the lifts look easy.

oh i feel so weak now thanks alot..haha


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

Thats some heavy as$ weights big man!!! :thumb:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

wow that some big assed lifting buddy congratulations


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i was there and it was seriously impressive mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Martin, it was a privilege to see all that in person and to chat to you after. Now to chase you on that deadlift


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fuk made it all look easy!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

**** me, what a beast.

You made that look easy.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! Incredible, well done mate!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> **** me, what a beast.
> 
> You made that look easy.


ham?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Excellent lifting mate, congratulations. What is your next goal?


----------



## nws (May 18, 2009)

Awsome, well done!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats big man


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Well done Martin, spoke to Vanessa last night and she said you were one of the best lifters there Sunday!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Well done big man! Serious strength!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Jungle said:


> Excellent lifting mate, congratulations. What is your next goal?


Not sure really, one of my goals is to squat 1000lbs (455kg) so may work towards that now.



Cass said:


> Well done Martin, spoke to Vanessa last night and she said you were one of the best lifters there Sunday!


Thanks Cass, thought you may be there Sunday. Yeah I won best overall lifter - but it was very close.

Cheers for the comments everyone, was a great day and really made all the hard work worth it. Just shows what a few years hard training can do for you


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah I was going up, wanted to support young George Gordon from the gym as he was lifting but I had to work unfortunately. I heard it was an eventful day anyways, you must be quite chuffed!

Onto the worlds next then Martin...!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well done mate brilliant that looked easy! Good job


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done Martin, made it look easy.


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Well done Martin, made it look easy.


yes exactly, i believe you need some more weight on your back to truely test you my man; 1000lb seems do-able soon to me .

see you monday

Scotty

OH and well done!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

PharmaSay said:


> yes exactly, i believe you need some more weight on your back to truely test you my man; 1000lb seems do-able soon to me .
> 
> see you monday
> 
> ...


YEah I'll return to training on Monday. Perhaps Friday but maybe not, might just do some cv at work instead.

Gonna hit the 1000 lbs sometime - the question is not if I can, it's if you can keep up spotting me :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work MB... inspiration for us mere mortals...


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Thats mental! Big respect for those lifts mate!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Very well Done Martin

All your lifts have come on loads past few years

Impressed


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Meh I reckon I lifted more on Sunday :tongue:

Was truly amazing to watch Martin lifting - he made all of it look so effortless.


----------



## BrutalRaw (May 20, 2010)

****ing Raw mate , you must be a Beast being able to achieve those .

Very well done to you !

BR


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! Well done.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

1000kg total!! Id be happy to get half that at the moment.

Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

martin brown said:


> YEah I'll return to training on Monday. Perhaps Friday but maybe not, might just do some cv at work instead.
> 
> Gonna hit the 1000 lbs sometime - the question is not if I can, it's if you can keep up spotting me :thumb:


Spotter ? when do you ever fail? its bloody sickening your lack of fails

(CV work ! your kidding me right? )


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Sweet numbers mate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Mental! but impressive!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

impressive to say the least mate! that deadlift went up easy, think you could have had a heavier weight in you tbh, what did you feel took the most effort?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Just, Wow...

Congrats man


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

at 1st i thought this was good then i did it yesterday with ease so up your game buddy


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> at 1st i thought this was good then i did it yesterday with ease so up your game buddy


actually this doesnt suprise me. what are you hitting?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol i dnt know i was taking p1ss lol im not in to strength training but if fully healed and went for it prob only around 800plus i couldnt realy hit 1000 lol


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i dnt know i was taking p1ss lol im not in to strength training but if fully healed and went for it prob only around 800plus i couldnt realy hit 1000 lol


i dunno. you must be able to dead 330? squat 350? bench...i dunno?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

im not gna steel the thred lol pop in my journal


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

ahhhhhhh. ok.


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations.

You made that look easy. Reps!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

fcukin amazing reps mate really impressive


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol this was in July


----------

